# skype ne veut pas se lancer



## lercat (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

avec un imac 20", tiger installé et skype 2.8
impossible de faire tourner ce logiciel.

connecté chez orange (avec une proposition effectuée par téléphone pour un débit supérieur) aucun problème sur internet et mail

mais impossible de me connecter avec mon pseudo et mdp
pourquoi ?

Merci si quelqu'un a une réponse


----------



## lercat (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

je continue dans les explications;
j'ai désisntallé skype et jeté toutes les préférences qui le concerné,
puis re-téléchargé et réinstallé,
j'ai fait une réparation des autorisations (rapide car peu de réparations "mauvaises"),
j'ai redémarré en faisant une pram.

Rien n'y fait. Skype ne veut toujours pas se connecter.

D'où peut venir le problème.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de me la soumettre.


----------



## lercat (6 Décembre 2011)

et bonjour à tous;

je reviens à la charge pour mon problème avec skype.
Je viens de changer de machine (macbook 2GHz, 10.5.8 installé) et après installation de skype; je rentre mon identifiant et MdP et là encore impossible de me connecter.
Skype m'avertit d'un petit message du genre : veuillez vérifier vos paramètres réseau et réessayer.
Internet fonctionne, mail aussi mais toujours pas skype.
Quelqu'un aurait-il eu ce souci ???

Merci d'une réponse.


----------



## thebestofchacha (12 Décembre 2011)

Salut, bin moi aussi j'ai le même probleme que toi ! 
Jusqu'à ce matin Skype fonctionnait parfaitement bien, puis ça s'est déconnecté sur moi. 
Après avoir rallumé mon mac, impossible de me connecter sur Skype alors que ma connexion internet fonctionne bien. Ca me dit de verifier les paramètres réseau puis de réessayer..

Si quelqu'un avait une réponse...


----------

